# Working for a non-Thai Company



## spth38 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Not really sure about what my options are.

I'm from Hong Kong and I'm married to a Thai lady in Hong Kong. We would like to relocate to Bangkok this year. I work for an American MNC as a regional sales manager. We have been selling our products to Thai distributors and we don't have a branch office or any legal entity in Thailand. For my relocation, I can get non-immigrant O visa easily from the Thai Consulate General in HK but I'm not sure how to get working permit and work legally. Does my company have to set up a Thai company first or I can get a working permit with my foreign employment contract? Or Do I not even need a working permit? I just don't want to get into trouble with the labor or tax department later.

Hope you can help me with this. Thanks.

KL


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not an expert but I think you need a working contract with a company to get a working-visa.
So you need to find a company that hires you or your actual company has to open a branch in Thailand. I think so. Maybe someone more expert than me will explain you better.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

To get a work permit, the company must be a legal entity i8n Thailand. It sounds like your company is not.


----------



## saltish143 (May 18, 2013)

You have 3 options

1. Register a company and get a work permit.

2. Register a local company on your wife's name and work illegal. (Not recommended) 

3. Find a registered company which can help you obtain a work permit and allow you to work on your current business by a partnership or any legal way.

If you ever need assistance do not hesitate to PM me.

Cheers


----------



## elizabeth.ay (Sep 23, 2016)

My husband had to spend about 6 months trying to get this ethereal "work visa" for us. Definitely not easy, and just commenting here to give support - good luck!


----------

